# Outdoor Speakers



## iflawdya (Apr 11, 2012)

If anyone is looking to upgrade their outdoor speakers BestBuy has them for $22.98. 
Here is the link 
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Boss+Marine+-+5-1/4%22+2-Way+Coaxial+Marine+Speakers+with+Polypropylene+Cones+(Pair)/9041716.p?id=1218011770923&skuId=9041716&st=marine%20speakers&cp=1&lp=7


----------



## rdrunr (Oct 23, 2009)

iflawdya said:


> If anyone is looking to upgrade their outdoor speakers BestBuy has them for $22.98.
> Here is the link
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Boss+Marine+-+5-1/4%22+2-Way+Coaxial+Marine+Speakers+with+Polypropylene+Cones+(Pair)/9041716.p?id=1218011770923&skuId=9041716&st=marine%20speakers&cp=1&lp=7


Do you know how these sound?


----------



## iflawdya (Apr 11, 2012)

rdrunr said:


> If anyone is looking to upgrade their outdoor speakers BestBuy has them for $22.98.
> Here is the link
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Boss+Marine+-+5-1/4%22+2-Way+Coaxial+Marine+Speakers+with+Polypropylene+Cones+(Pair)/9041716.p?id=1218011770923&skuId=9041716&st=marine%20speakers&cp=1&lp=7


Do you know how these sound?
[/quote]
Not yet. I will be getting them delivered Wednesday and will let you know. I have seen some post here about people installing them and sounding pretty good.


----------



## jayger (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm not sure if I have the exact some one's but mine sound great, deep and rich compared to stock speakers in other trailers.

I removed the outside stove, added speakers and use the space as a TV/liquor cabnet.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

These are the same speakers I used to replace the blown stock ones a couple years ago. I bought them from Amazon. I don't have any complaints with the sound. The mounting screw pattern is the same as my original Jensens I had but the hole in the side of the trailer needed to be enlarged about 1/8" all around. I used a cordless dremel with a sanding drum on it. If you do that just be sure to use a dust mask. You don't want to inhale the fiberglass dust.


----------



## iflawdya (Apr 11, 2012)

Im wondering if I can attach mine to the housings on the 312bh and not have to dremel.


----------



## therink (May 13, 2010)

I replaced my stock speakers with these and had to enlarge the hole as well. No biggie. Two years and they have held up well. 
Steve


----------

